# New Genicular Nerve BLK/RFA Codes 2020



## dwaldman (Jul 29, 2019)

64XX0 (Injection(s), anesthetic agent(s) and/or steroid; genicular nerve branches including imaging guidance, when performed)

64XX1 (Destruction by neurolytic agent genicular nerve branches including imaging guidance, when performed) 



			https://s3.amazonaws.com/public-inspection.federalregister.gov/2019-16041.pdf
		




			https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Medicare-Fee-for-Service-Payment/PhysicianFeeSched/PFS-Federal-Regulation-Notices-Items/CMS-1715-P.html?DLPage=1&DLEntries=10&DLSort=2&DLSortDir=descending
		


Page 344
(26) Genicular Injection and RFA (CPT Codes 64640, 64XX0, and 64XX1) 


Revisions to Payment Policies under the Medicare Physician Fee Schedule, Quality Payment Program and Other Revisions to Part B for CY 2020.

_____________________________________
The 2020 CMS  physician fee schedule proposed rule describes new codes for genicular nerve blocks and radiofrequency ablation.


----------

